# 2 PCs- eine Internetverbindung



## Procut (1. Dezember 2007)

HIHO Leute,

wie der Titel schon sagt, würde ich gerne die Internetverbindung eines PCs auf einem zweiten nutzen. Geht das überhaupt? Was für Teile brauch ich dafür? Software?Hardware?

Also PC1 hat Windows ME2000 und ein Breitbandinternet.
PC2 hat Vista und kein Internet. 

Grüße


----------



## Breit (1. Dezember 2007)

Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten:
- du kannst bei Windows eine Netzwerkverbindung, anderen PC zur Verfügung stellen... aber ich weiss nicht ob und wie das funtkioniert, hab es nie getestet!
- kauf dir einen Router (stellt die Verbidnug zu Internet her). Dann bekommt jeder PC die Daten die er braucht von dem. Dann kannst du auch mit PC 2 ins Netz, wenn PC 1 nicht an ist...


----------



## fluessig (1. Dezember 2007)

Heisst das der erste PC hat zwei Windows Betriebssysteme? Denn es gibt nur ME oder 2000. Prinzipiell kannst du unter Windows die Internetverbindung an einem PC freigeben. Damit die PCs miteinander kommunizieren können benötigst du ein Netzwerk. Das kann entweder per Ethernet (also mit Kabeln) oder mit WLAN erreicht werden.

Ethernetlösung:
Der ME/2000 Rechner benötigt 2 Netzwerkkarten, eine für die Internetanbindung, eine für's weiterleiten. Der Vistarechner benötigt ebenso eine Netzwerkkarte. Ausserdem benötigst du entweder ein Crossover CAT5 Kabel oder einen Switch mit zwei normalen Netzwerkkabeln um die Rechner physikalisch zu verbinden.

WLAN:
Du benötigst zwei WLAN Adapter - das sind entweder USB Sticks, oder PCI Karten. Dann baust du zwischen beiden Rechnern ein Ad-hoc Netzwerk auf.

Am besten finde ich aber die Lösung einen Router zu kaufen - entweder einen WLAN Router oder eben einen mit mehreren LAN Anschlüssen, denn dann muss der ME/2000 Rechner nicht immer laufen, wenn du mit dem Vista Rechner ins Internet willst.

Wenn du genauer sagen kannst, was du willst können wir dir detaillierter helfen.

EDIT: Breit war schneller


----------



## Procut (1. Dezember 2007)

Also die Lösung mit dem Router ist gut, ja.
Die genaue Situation:

Im Erdeschoss steht ein ein PC (windows 2000). Der hat ein Breitband-Internet mit einem Modem.

Im 1. Stock steht ein PC (vista) ohne i-net. Da will ich eins rauf.

Am bessten ists, wenn ich mit dem PC(vista) ins Internet könnte, ohne,dass der PC (windows2000) an ist.



Wenn sonst noch zeit bleibt, könntet ihr auf http://www.amazon.de vielleicht nach einem Router suchen, den ihr mir empfehlen könnt?


----------



## Breit (1. Dezember 2007)

ich kann dir eine FritzBox empfehlen (http://www.amazon.de/AVM-FRITZ-Wire...bs_sr_3?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1196541514&sr=8-3) oder einen Lynksys Router (http://www.amazon.de/Linksys-WRT54G...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1196541570&sr=1-1)...

Der Router erstellst du einen WLAN. Zu diesem kannst du dich mit jedem beliebigen PC verbinden und bist im Internet...
Ich nutze beide (also FritzBox und Lynksys) und bin mit beiden voll zufrieden!!


----------



## fluessig (1. Dezember 2007)

Mehrfach glücklicher FritzBox Anwender - kauf dir eine von denen.


----------



## Procut (2. Dezember 2007)

OK,

Also dann kauf ich mir so ein Ding, verbinde es mit meinem PC (über LAN) und dann nimmt er mit dem Modem Konntakt auf, oder wie?


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. Dezember 2007)

Nicht ganz. Wenn du den PC direkt mit dem Modem verbinden könntest über das Lan-Kabel wäre es so. Allerdings wenn du den PC nur mit dem anderen PC verbinden kannst, da das Modem etwa nur einen oder gar keinen Lanport (USB-Modem) hat musst du beim ersten PC in den Netzwerkoptionen einstellen, dass andere PCs über diesen PC ins Internet gehen dürfen.


----------



## Dörti.Hermi (2. Dezember 2007)

Hallo _Procut_

Meiner Meinung nach wäre es ebenfalls am sinnvollsten, einen WLAN-Router anzuschaffen, sind ja schon ziemlich billig. Ich hab auch einen bei mir stehen. Über diesen greifen zwei Laptops über WLAN zu, und 2 PCs über LAN. WLAN ist ja quasi prädestiniert für deinen Fall, wenn du die PCs in unterschiedlichen Stockwerken stehen hast. Bei einem WLAN-Router ist oft auch noch eine USB-WLAN-Karte dabei, also stellst du den WLAN-Router dort auf, wo der Internetanschluss ist, den PC, der neben dem Internetanschluss steht verbindest du über LAN-Kabel (ganz normales, nich ausgekreuzt!) mit dem Router, und den zweiten PC im anderen Stockwerk über die USB-WLAN-Karte.

Ist also eh ganz einfach  ...

Lg Andi


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. Dezember 2007)

Abgesehen davon, dass ein Kabel selbst wenn man einen Router dazu ohne Wlan kauft weniger kostet als ein Wlan-Router und den Wlan-Adapter (Kart, Stick etc.) für den PC ist nicht sicher ob Wlan bei im stabil läuft.Wlan ist grundsätzlich nur sinnvoll wenn man keine Kabel verlegen kann (Mietwohnung) oder Kabel wie etwa beim Laptop stören und man sich frei bewegen kann. In anderen Fällen einen stationären PC mit Wlan auszustatten ist nicht nur Geldverschwendung sondern auch ineffektiv wenn man kein gutes Signal bekommt.


----------



## Dr Dau (2. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

Ich schliesse mich Hermi90 an.

Ich würde mich für die von Breit genannte FritzBox entscheiden, weil diese zum einen nicht nur ein Router, sondern gleichzeitig auch ein DSL-Modem ist.
Zum anderen besitzt sie auch einen USB-Port, an dem Du z.b. einen Drucker anschliessen kannst.
So kannst Du mit beiden PC's den gleichen Drucker verwenden, unabhängig davon welcher PC angeschaltet ist.

Allgemein zum Thema W-LAN:
Solltest Du mal mit dem Gedanken spielen den PC der per W-LAN mit dem Router verbunden ist mit Linux zu betreiben, ist zu bedenken das Linux bei einigen W-LAN Karten bzw. W-LAN USB-Adaptern etwas rumzicken könnte.
Im Linux-Forum wirst Du dazu mehr Infos bekommen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. Dezember 2007)

Das mit der Fritz!-Box ist eine gute vorallem, da ansonsten der erste PC wirklich immer an sein muss wenn du mit dem anderen ins Internet willst.

Zu W-Lan und Linux: Zu alle Chipsätzen von PCI-Karten gibt es entsprechende Treiber und die meisten Karten können ohne Probleme betrieben werden. Bei USB ist das was anderes. Zwar werden die gleichen Chipsätze verwendet doch benötigt man dazu noch einen Treiber für die USB-Schnittstelle mit dem es dann Probleme gibt.


----------



## Procut (2. Dezember 2007)

Wenn ich mir jetzt so nen Router anschaffe, nimmt der dann mit dem anderen PC oder mit dem Modem Konntakt auf? Ich hab nämlich ein Modem, dass mit nem Lan-Kambel am Computer und mit einem anderen Kabel an einem POTS Splitter verbunden ist. Der wiederrum ist mit dem I-Net verbunden. Keine Ahnung, was das bringt, oder was für ein Modem ich hab. Macht das irgentwas aus?


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. Dezember 2007)

Nehmen wir an du kaufst eine Fritz!-Box, dann schließt du die an den Spliter an und gibst der deine Verbindungsdaten fürs Internet. Und verbindest die beiden PCs beide über Lan mit der Fritz!-Box. Die Box verteilt die Netzwerk-IPs und beide PCs können ins Internet. Alles wunderbar.


----------



## Procut (2. Dezember 2007)

Der Splitter hat aber keinen Anschluss mehr. Ein kleines graues Kästchen mit 2 verbrauchten Anschlüssen.


----------



## Dr Dau (2. Dezember 2007)

An Deinem Splitter wird aber ein Anschluss frei, wenn Du Dein jetziges Modem dort rausziehst.
Und genau an diesen frei werdenen Anschluss schliesst Du die FritzBox an, da diese ein Router mit integriertem Modem ist.
Von der FritzBox geht es dann via LAN-Kabel an den PC weiter, der in der Nähe steht.

Den anderen PC "verbindest" Du via W-LAN (also kabellos) mit dem weiter entfernten PC.
Alternativ kannst Du Dir auch die HILTI schnappen und ausreichend dimensionierte Löcher in die Wand/Decke bohren um ein LAN-Kabel zum weiter entfernten PC zu verlegen. 

Die PC's nehmen via LAN-Kabel bzw. W-LAN kontakt mit der FritzBox auf.
Diese regelt alles weitere intern und leitet an den Splitter weiter.

Da die FritzBox neben der Modem- und Routerfunktion auch einen Netzwerk-HUB besitzt, kannst Du zwischen den PC's Daten austauschen (sofern Ordner/Laufwerke für das Netzwerk freigegeben sind), unabhängig davon ob sich die FritzBox ins Internet "eingewählt" hat oder nicht.

Man kann die FritzBox also als ein all-in-one Gerät bezeichnen, nur dass noch der Splitter fehlt.


----------



## Procut (2. Dezember 2007)

Also könnte ich eigentlich mein altes Modem wegschmeißen oder zumindest nichtmehr nutzen, wenn ich eine Fritz!-Box habe? Spielt das eine Rolle, welches Modem ich mir kaufe[ISDN, Analog Modem, DSL]?
Und um den PC mit dem Internet-PC zu verbinden, werde ich ja dann noch einen W-Lan Router brauchen, oder so?


----------



## Dr Dau (2. Dezember 2007)

Wegschmeissen würde ich nichts.
Man kann das alte Modem ja noch immer als "eiserne Reserve" aufbewahren.

Wenn Du Dir die genannte FritzBox kaufst, dann brauchst Du weder ein neues Modem noch einen W-LAN Router, da beides in der FritzBox integriert ist.

Die FritzBox ist die "zentrale Schnittstelle" zwischen den PC's und dem Splitter.


----------



## Procut (2. Dezember 2007)

Ja, aber ich kann doch nicht den PC ohne irgentwelche Hardware mit der Fritz!-Box verbinden. Und ein LAN-Kabel will ich nicht zwischen 2 Stockwerken gespannt haben.


----------



## Dr Dau (2. Dezember 2007)

Dann brauchst Du, wie schon gesagt wurde, für den 2. PC eine W-LAN Karte oder einen W-LAN USB Stick.
Der W-LAN Router ist in der FritzBox integriert.
Zwischen diese beiden Punkte kommt nur Wasser und CD..... ähm, Luft und Wände/Decken.


----------



## Procut (2. Dezember 2007)

Gut, fassen wir zu sammen:

Am besten kauf ich mir eine Fritz!-Box und tausche sie mit dem altem Modem aus. 
Dann installier ich den Treiber dafür.
Dann einen W-Lan USB-Stick besorgen, in den zweiten PC und den Treiber installieren.
Der nimmt dann unabhängig vom PC(WIN 2000) Konntakt mit der Fritz!-Box auf.
Und schon kann ich ins I-Net.

Stimmt doch so?

Und noch was: Ist das jetzt egal, welche Fritz!-Box ich nehme? DSL,ADSL,ISDL,....?

Jetzt fehlt mir nurnoch die nötige Hardware. Könnt ihr mir bitte nochmal suchen helfen: http://www.amazon.de
Wenns geht, möchte ich die Teile möglichst billig bekommen, danke.



Das hab ich mal gefunden: 
FRITZ!-BOX_
http://www.amazon.de/AVM-Fritz-Box-...r_1_46?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1196620303&sr=8-46

WLAN-ADAPTER_
http://www.amazon.de/ASSMANN-Electr...r_1_95?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1196620729&sr=1-95


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. Dezember 2007)

Wenn du die Fritz!Box hast brauchst du dein Modem nicht mehr. Der Anschluss wird also frei und den gibt's sowieso nur einmal.


----------



## Procut (3. Dezember 2007)

Ja, also wenn das jetzt mit Fritz!-Box und W-LAN USB-Stick passt, fehlt mir eigentlich nur noch die nötige Hardware.


----------



## Procut (4. Dezember 2007)

Könnt ihr mir jetzt Kauftipps geben?

Es ist wichtig, dass alles zusammen passt. Ich hab einen ADSL_Anschluss und was sonst noch wichtig ist.


----------

